# Zinsco breakers and Connecticut Electric



## CD/CA (5 mo ago)

Hello Electricians!

I am new to the forum and I am looking for some guidance. I just bought a home which has a Zinsco panel in it. I don't really have the cash to replace the panel now, but I would like to have a few breakers on hand. I was even thinking that I could replace them all since there are not that many and I understand the problem lies in the breakers not tripping, then melting to the buss and causing a fire. So here are my questions. 

Can I use Connecticut Electric breakers and expect them to function properly? And if so, how do I know which breakers to buy? It looks like they sell type RC, Q, and R. The inside of the panel says to use Zinsco types: Q, QC, QCN, Q24, CAT, NO, Q2420, HQ, HQC, R38, OR RC38. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CD/CA said:


> Hello Electricians!
> 
> I am new to the forum and I am looking for some guidance. I just bought a home which has a Zinsco panel in it. I don't really have the cash to replace the panel now, but I would like to have a few breakers on hand. I was even thinking that I could replace them all since there are not that many and I understand the problem lies in the breakers not tripping, then melting to the buss and causing a fire. So here are my questions.
> 
> ...


You’re better off going here —-> www.diychatroom.com. And rethink your approach of finding the absolute bare bones cheapest solutions to your structure’s maintenance and upkeep.
You homes circuit breaker panel is more important that those granite countertops, the LG French door icebox, or that 72” flat screen smart TV with ROKU or the lease in that Audi.

“I can’t afford” isn’t the same as “I can’t show this off much to everyone’s envy to stroke my ego.”


----------



## Slay301 (Apr 23, 2018)

CD/CA said:


> Hello Electricians!
> 
> I am new to the forum and I am looking for some guidance. I just bought a home which has a Zinsco panel in it. I don't really have the cash to replace the panel now, but I would like to have a few breakers on hand. I was even thinking that I could replace them all since there are not that many and I understand the problem lies in the breakers not tripping, then melting to the buss and causing a fire. So here are my questions.
> 
> ...


Find the Cash and Replace the panel


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

